# Canada IEC Proof of Payment nightmare



## Niamh_M (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi!

I applied for the Canada IEC programme, and submitted my proof of payment. However, when I went to the bank the lady didn;t really know what she was doing and the account number of the embassy wasn't put on my proof of payment reciept, along with my payment reference number. Of course, the proof of payment was sent back and I was asked for these details to be added. I was just wondering how it was possible to alter this reciept. Can I bring it back to the bank tomorrow and they can alter it on the computer? Or can the people at the bank handwrite it on to my existing proof of payment after checking the transaction?

Has anyone made a mistake such as mine or been in a similar position??

Help!

Thanks,

Niamh


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Niamh_M said:


> Hi!
> 
> I applied for the Canada IEC programme, and submitted my proof of payment. However, when I went to the bank the lady didn;t really know what she was doing and the account number of the embassy wasn't put on my proof of payment reciept, along with my payment reference number. Of course, the proof of payment was sent back and I was asked for these details to be added. I was just wondering how it was possible to alter this reciept. Can I bring it back to the bank tomorrow and they can alter it on the computer? Or can the people at the bank handwrite it on to my existing proof of payment after checking the transaction?
> 
> ...


Just go to your bank and ask them for a replacement draft.


----------

